# Stowmarket area - places to see?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're visiting friends at Finningham later this week from Thu - Sun with the van (parking up fully serviced on their property ) and wondered if anyone could recommend places to see/things to do (not energetic)?

Dougie.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Bury St Edmunds is worth a visit Dougie, just up the A4, nice market on a Saturday, Abbey etc.
Ipswich is just a `bus ride away. Normal large town shopping etc.
Malc


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thats the A14 Malc. Just up the road from us is Stowmarket. There are the lakes at Needham, nice place for a walk. Ipswich is just down the road, Felixstowe a little further.

Have a good time


stew


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,As Malc says Bury st edmunds has a all day market weds/saturday
also nice gardens at the old abbey to walk around.

phil


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Just up the road from us is Stowmarket


Where are you at the moment then? Maybe we could hook up?

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

pm sent

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> pm sent


A private hook-up?? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Just watch out for that tiny bridge near Needham Market lakes.... That was the first time I saw one of those 'Ignore your GPS' signs! With me and two other campers trying to turn round...


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Take a look at Sutton Hoo (ancient burial site), Lavenham (historic picture postcard village, Aldeburgh (Beach sculpture on north road and beach side wild camping on the south road- heading towards the Martello tower) A great thatched pub with character and exellent food is the Four Horseshoes at Thornham Parva just off the A140.
As already mentioned Bury St Edmunds is one of England's foremost market towns -it used to be the county town for West Suffolk. Cathederal, Abbey and gardens and a wealth of historic buildings. Bury also has designated parking for motorhomes in the Round Meadow carpark, close to the cathederal and Abbey Gardens.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks to all of you who took the trouble to reply - we'll certainly schedule in some of the suggestions!  

Dougie.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Have a butchers here Dougie

http://www.acmelogos.co.uk/uk-07-ely.htm


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Drummer said:


> Have a butchers here Dougie


Cheers Frank - just the job.

Dougie.


----------

